# Musik auf der Page



## TheWhitePanther (3. Mrz 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich hab grad me mit PhP ne kleine page zusammengebastelt. Jetzt möchte ich Musik hinterlegen!
Problem:

1) Wie mach ich musik rein?
2) Wie kann ich bei nutzern, die eine langsame leitung haben, die musik automatisch deaktiviern?
3) So ne Mp3 datei ist ja schon so 3MB groß, gibts ne möglichkeit die für websiten noch kleiner zu machen?

Gruß´TheWhitePanther


----------



## AlArenal (3. Mrz 2006)

Gibts dann auch nen Button, mit dem man dem Ersteller der Site automatisch den Hals umdrehen kann? Musik auf Websites geht mal gar nicht...

Abgesehen davon... bist du hier schätzungsweise im denkbar falschesten Forum, denn ich glaube nicht, dass du bei dir irgendwas mit Java machst, oder?


----------



## byte (3. Mrz 2006)

zu 1.) Falsches Forum. Java != Javascript.
zu 2.) Das ist mit trivialen Mitteln nicht möglich.
zu 3.) Halt Qualität runterschrauben durch Konvertierung in ein billigeres Format (z.B. Midi).


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Mrz 2006)

geh zu selfhtml

<embed...>

heisst das tag


----------



## bygones (3. Mrz 2006)

einfach mal verschoben


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Mrz 2006)

Besser als das kann ichs kaum ausdrücken:
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/dateiweit/hintergrundmusik.htm#einbinden

Kurz zusammengefasst: Da gibts keinen HTML Standard dafür, aber trotzdem Möglichkeiten. Ich würde dir aber davon abraten, da sowas im Normalfall einfach nervt, und ebenso sehr für gutes Webdesign spricht wie ein animierter blinkender Sternchenhintergrund oder ein Applet als animiertes Logo, das am besten noch Java6 benötigt...


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Mrz 2006)

ja, ist Quatsch mit Sosse und nur für Hausfrauen-Webseiten

wenn ich gerade mal versehentlich meinen Lautsprecher eingeschaltet habe und noch versehentlicher auf einer Webseite lande wo Musik anfängt zu spielen, dann höre ich da meistens nicht mehr als den ersten Takt


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Mrz 2006)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da sowas im Normalfall einfach nervt, und ebenso sehr für gutes Webdesign spricht wie ein animierter blinkender Sternchenhintergrund



 Och Menno   

Macht mir hier nicht die Startseite meiner Homepage (= Musik + animierter blinkender Sternchenhintergrund) runter:
Ist doch sonst nix d'rauf


----------

